# Reaper High Density Pigment Paints



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Reaper (and Vallejo-- they're quite interchangeable, really) have been making Citadel paint look like garbage for years. And they've done it again with the recently-released High Density Pigments in the Master Series range. 

Basically, they're like GW foundation paint. Except they're the same consistency as regular Reaper or Vallejo paint-- they're thin, pre-mixed with flow improver, and don't have the general consistency of Elmer's glue straight out of the container. 

There's a color that more or less corresponds to every GW foundation color, as well as quite a few more-- there are 38 colors in the High Density Pigment range, where GW has 18 foundation paints. 

These are so new, apparently, that they're not even on Reaper's website yet. I picked a few up at the store today-- I'm rarely impressed by new products, but these really are something special since they're not shitty consistency like GW foundation paint. 

This is what the bottles look like-- they're a bit different from the standard Reaper labels.

















This is a Chaplain's shoulder pad I applied Tusk Ivory to, straight over black-- it's essentially the same color as Bleached Bone. This is one application of thin paint. Yes, I know, mold lines... but ignore that for a moment and check out the shoulder pad. One coat. Just a couple drops on the palette, a wet brush, and bam. No four parts water to six parts paint like GW's foundation range for a smooth finish.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

That's incredibly nice coverage straight out of the bottle.

Annoyingly i'm only aware of 1 UK stockist for reaper paints, so hopefully they'll have these soon.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Excellent - I've been looking at variants to replace my dried up/used up paints/inks, etc.

For ones who are looking at mixing the two ranges;

http://colors.silicon-dragons.com/


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Awesome stuff! I am going to have to pick some of those up.


----------

